# Lengthy Periods



## ajn95 (May 31, 2014)

Hello, I'm an 18 year old that has been on Depo (birth control shot) but recently stopped because it wasn't helping my periods as it was supposed to. For about two years now I've been getting my period and have had regular bleeding to spotting for up to three months with no breaks. And I would not get my period for a few months after this. The past six months I've had my period regular to heavy bleeding constantly with only about a week break a few months ago. The past three months I've had the regular to heavy bleeding with no breaks. I've put on at least ten pounds since I first started birth control. I have no interest in getting back on birth control. I just was wondering if anyone knew a possible cause of this and if there was a natural way to help it. I am really getting tired of constantly having my period and it is getting in the way of my relationship and making me uncomfortable. I'd just like to know how to make the bleeding calm down and how to be able to get back to my normal weight. Please help! ):


----------



## Aronui (Jun 1, 2014)

I'm very confused as to why a doctor would advise Depo to help with periods without actually investigating what the problem was to begin with.

  Have you been checked for PCOS?


----------



## ajn95 (Jun 1, 2014)

Before I started getting the depo, I wasn't getting my period regularly every month. I think that is why my doctor put me on it. But it just made my period more heavy and didn't help with the irregularity. I have not been checked but I am trying to get an appointment this week with a new doctor and hopefully they don't give me the same lines as the last one:
  "It's normal"
  "Periods vary in length"
  "Wait it out to see if it changes"
  I am tired of hearing all of this because I believe that there could be something seriously wrong with me and it is so uncomfortable to have to be on your period for months at a time.


----------



## Aronui (Jun 1, 2014)

I think it's extremely irresponsible for a doctor to say such things, but more so for them to not have sent you for even just some basic blood tests to check hormone levels and liver function. There's actually quite a few different things which can affect your period, from stress and diet through to a hormone imbalance or thyroid problems. Needless to say, only proper testing and assessment is going to be able to pinpoint what the real cause is. You're smart to seek a new doctor to get some real answers.


----------

